# Bugs in lumber



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

I have approx 600bf of curly maple, ambrosia maple, and birds eye birch that has some powder post beetles in it. I am building a new shop and do not want to move the bugs with the lumber. :vs_OMG:

I do not have access to a dry kiln. Any suggestions on how to kill the bugs? :help:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The dry kiln would have been best but you might try Timbor or Boracare insecticides. You'll just need a respirator to cut and sand the wood then.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Purchase a set of Darens Kiln Plans in the classified and it will tell you how to set-up the sterilizing process on a small scale. Kilning is the best way to kill through and through. Your MC should be correct if correctly stored already.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

I did a search for Darens Kiln Plans and got no results. 
Can my problem be considered as 2 separate issues?
First would be the moisture content in all the lumber I have stored is too high? All that needs to be stickered and airdried for a time, then dry kilned. If I understand correctly the dehumidification kilns operate at a low temperature so causing less stress in the wood. Less heat = a longer drying time, and less damage to the wood.
Second issue is the bugs. To kill them requires 130 degrees for 24 hours?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

UnisawGuy said:


> I did a search for Darens Kiln Plans and got no results.
> Can my problem be considered as 2 separate issues?
> First would be the moisture content in all the lumber I have stored is too high? All that needs to be stickered and airdried for a time, then dry kilned. If I understand correctly the dehumidification kilns operate at a low temperature so causing less stress in the wood. Less heat = a longer drying time, and less damage to the wood.
> Second issue is the bugs. To kill them requires 130 degrees for 24 hours?


go here and see if you can find what you want ??

http://www.woodbarter.com/search/1022195/?q=Darens+Kiln+Plans&t=post&o=relevance

darens planes is out 

Hi all. I'm researching DIY kiln solutions and repeatedly come across links and references to Daren Nelson's plans for a wood drying kiln. The links are all broken, but I did find an email address for Daren and inquired about buying his plans. His response to me was that he has quit helping people build kilns as of Jan 2014, and couldn't (wouldn't?) help. So, I'm looking for anyone who has a set of his plans, or has made their own plans based on the information in his. My goal is to build a small under bench type kiln of some sort to dry blanks that will be used for balusters on a porch. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Perhaps a suitable length of drain pipe and end caps. Methyl Bromide used to fumigate ships.
johnep


----------



## laggi (Oct 23, 2015)

ppb big problem... can eat it all. you can use a microwave treatment. DIY


----------

